# PEACHES



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Peaches don't bring a huge flavor profile for me. I have to buy mine though. I would make a base mead at potential for around ten percent abv and do a secondary fermentation on the peaches. If I had lots, I might juice them and see if I could get more concentrated flavor. My secondary fermentations are ten days. My low alcohol melomel yeast of choice is D-47 but I do it in the winter as it likes it cool. 72b. Might be a good choice too.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Am into distilling and accidentally made some really good honey-fruit-wine. 
Used wild black raspberries, honey, and some turbo yeast called High Spirits Fruit and Schnapps Pot Distilling Turbo Yeast (urea free).
Basically I took two gallons of berries and put them into a carbuoy after cooking them a bit. Added water and honey to make about 5 gallons. Measured the potential alcohol out at around 18%...maybe a bit higher because I wanted it sweet not dry. Added the yeast. (one package) 
When I racked it off we tasted it and my wife says it's too good to not share this so we're getting bottles, corks, and the corker. 
Who ever heard of black raspberry melomel? 
It's tasty...oh yeah.


I think y'all should try this yeast with peaches. 

A friend from Maryland mailed me the yeast and gave me a recipe for grape shine. The schnapps yeast lets the grape taste really come thru all the way. (even at 140 proof) Try some. It works pretty fast. Should be done in a week.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Peach Is a rather tricky fruit when it comes to fermentation. Quite often it's flavor profile is lost in the process. Or one is left with that Green peach taste. As someone who enjoys peaches and mead or wine as well It has been a natural progression to work toward a peach melomel that preserves a nice peach flavor. I am not purposing to tell anyone that I have perfected peach wine as I myself am not completely satisfied with every batch I create. However one can craft a perfectly acceptable Melomel with nice peach overtones and good mouth feel with this recipe. 

Honey, Use clover honey if possible, If wildflower is all you have try to use one with a rather delicate flavor profile. and set a Specific Gravity that will result in a Alcohol By Volume between 10 and 12% Alcohol masks the peach flavor.

Peaches, Should be well ripened but not overripe of bruised up badly. Use 6 to8 pounds per Gallon. Pit and freeze for several days prior to use. 

Yeast, Something the has a low temperature tolerance Lalven EC-1118 although know as a hard charging work horse It has a temperature as low as 45F as does Red Star Premier Curv. Keep the temp low, to ensure a slow cool fermentation Remember an active ferment creates heat so the temperature of the must can be higher than ambient temperature. Keeping the ferment cool is paramount to preserving flavor profile. 

Peaches- 8 Pounds per gallon
honey- enough to bring SG to around 1.070 to 1.085
yeast nutrient - 1/2 tsp per gallon 
Wine tannin - 1/4 tsp per gallon 
Potassium Metabisulphite (Kmet) - 1/4 Tsp per up to 6 gallons.
Yeast 1 packet per up to 6 gallons 
Potassium Sorbate. 1/2 tsp per Gallon 

Defrost peaches and place into fruit bag. fill food grade bucket to desire amount with water and honey to desired SG. add 1/2 yeast nutrient, tannin, Potassium metabisulphite place fruit bag into bucket, Mash peaches a bit and stir well. Cover with a tea towel and let stand 24 hours. After 24 hours stir vigorously and add 1/2 yeast and stir again. Sprinkle remainder of yeast onto the surface of the must. Stir fairly vigorously daily for the first 5 days. after 5 days place a cover on and you can affix an air lock if you choose but there is really no need as the CO2 shields the must. when the SG reaches 50% of the starting SG add the remainder of the Yeas nutrients. When SG gets down to 1.015 rack into clean sanitized carboy and affix airlock. (do not try to clean rack as you will want a bit of the sediment as it contains active yeast and yeast hulls). Allow to ferment until bubbles reach 5 per minute or les then clean rack into a clean sanitized carboy add Kmet to preserve and inhibit Oxidation and affix airlock. Rack and add kmet every 30 day until clear. Back sweeten add Potassium sorbate (if you do not back sweeten you need not add sorbate) and let stand until clear and Bottle!


----------



## 109651 (Jun 26, 2015)

Great info! Thank you!!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> Or one is left with that Green peach taste.


Amen, I have three gal sitting in the basement hoping, against realty, a healthy tincture of time will improve it.


----------

